# Absolutely blown away with the results of MAP and a Man Up strategie. So Good!



## CanadianGuy

I joined sometime in June. Was in a really bad place in marriage and the family relationship in general. I was suffering badly. Had been for years and years. ( at least 10 years ). 

Divorce seemed just around the corner. Came very very close. That would have sucked big time. 

I am just delighted to report that for the first time in F'n ages my wife had sex with me two days in a row. WOW! That is a serious change in her behavior. In fact frequency has increased at least 70% in the last month compared to the last few years. 

Why you may ask? ( you lucky [email protected]  ) 

I am becoming the man I was so many years ago.( before we married ) Only I have been tweaked and seriously tuned up by the information here on this forum. So I really feel like I'm becoming new and improved model. 

Thanks to all of you who really challenged me with your questions and your insights. And thanks to those of you who called me out on my BS. Also the book recommendations have been great. 

One of my main tools has been my commitment to the MAP and I never expected to see results this quickly. 

Seriously, THANKS!!!. It's saving my marriage and me. I am very grateful.


----------



## RandomDude

Congrats 

This forum is rather useful isn't it? Before I make marital decisions now I come on here to find out anonymous opinions and many have helped, some changes were immediate and others took time. Overall, TAM has been good for my marriage.


----------



## Pault

Ya know, I was/am having a real sh1t day,. My anxiety levels have hit nuclear and Im having a nightmare with government agencies telling me Im fit to work (Im sitting here with a leg full of wire and stitches unable to walk) and Ive just read your post. Damn that put a smile on my face. Well done, I hope the positive aspects of your life continue to a level where you remain this happy always


----------



## costa200

Particular kind of women arriving to say that MAPs don't work because it doesn't conform to feminist bullsh!t:

In 10...9...8...7...


----------



## The Middleman

Can someone define MAP for me please.


----------



## Pinkme

I am not familiar with MAP, but I must agree TAM has been a huge help in our marriage, opening up new doors for my H and I.


----------



## CanadianGuy

The Middleman said:


> Can someone define MAP for me please.


Thanks for all the responses. 

As an acronym - "Male Action Plan" ( as defined in MMSLP - Athol Kay) 

A rethink and/or adjustment of personal attitude(s) and actions.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby

CanadianGuy said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> As an acronym - "Male Action Plan" ( as defined in MMSLP - Athol Kay)
> 
> A rethink and/or adjustment of personal attitude(s) and actions.


Thanks CanadianGuy, I didn't know what MAP meant but I'm a big proponent of all men having an action plan for themselves. Glad to hear of your success. Two days in a row is a milestone


----------



## Cre8ify

Ten_year_hubby said:


> Thanks CanadianGuy, I didn't know what MAP meant but I'm a big proponent of all men having an action plan for themselves. Glad to hear of your success. Two days in a row is a milestone


Glad to hear. Now pay it forward. A real testimonial can be powerful encouragement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naga75

it worked for me, too.
very well.
went from my wife basically only stopping b!tching at me to ignore me and my advances lol, to her in essence chasing me. her attraction level to me is EXTREMELY more noticable, still not perfect though IMO.
sex frequency 100%+ increase. not that we ever stopped or went longer than a few days. now its every other day AT LEAST, often every day and sometimes twice a day.
so, he!! yeah i am a proponent.
best 8 bucks i ever spent (kindle version)


----------



## okeydokie

it worked for me, thats why i havent been on here near as much


----------



## diwali123

Good for you! I'm a feminist, and I would only like to add that the whole MAP alpha thing works with the majority of male/female relationships but there are quite a few marriages that just don't fit the norm. And that's fine.
If women need their men to take charge in order to get turned then so be it, as long as it works for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

This looks like an overall great review of the Book ...for anyone interested. 

Way to go CanadianGuy ! :smthumbup:

athol kay | Hunter-Gatherer




> Part Two - The Male Action Plan (MAP)
> 
> Part Two lays out the Male Action Plan -- or The MAP, which is a plan to improve yourself, and through it, your relationship. (It's much easier to change yourself than others.)
> 
> The MAP covers a variety of ways for men to improve their sex appeal. He covers the basics of health, with very brief discussions of weight loss, building muscle, raising testosterone, etc. He goes into greater depth on a variety of traditional game concepts, like playful teasing, touching, social dominance, dealing with children, and how to spot and respond to fitness tests (ways in which women test men, consciously or subconsciously).


----------



## Cosmos

That's great news, OP. I hope your marriage goes from strength to strength!


----------



## sinnister

Awesome news Canadianguy.

I hate reading but will definitely check out MMSL once I get my bearings back from my other reading. (I hate reading).


----------



## missymrs80

sinnister said:


> Awesome news Canadianguy.
> 
> I hate reading but will definitely check out MMSL once I get my bearings back from my other reading. (I hate reading).


This book is fun to read though.


----------

